# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Peers=

## Rrjeti

Peer=Klient

----------


## Edmond.S

Hmm,nuk besoj.Me mire do thoja shok,bashkeveprues.
Nuk ben te perkthehen ne shqip,peson eufemizem !

----------


## Rrjeti

Përdorimi i fjalës mvaret  c´rast përdoret dhe në cilën fjali: Ja 2 shembuj  nga një softuer;
1-Slower peers are prevented from interfering with faster pieces very much 
# peers connected to (# peers total)

----------


## Rrjeti

> Hmm,nuk besoj.Me mire do thoja shok,bashkeveprues.
> Nuk ben te perkthehen ne shqip,peson eufemizem !


Përdorimi i fjalës mvaret në c´rast përdoret dhe në cilën fjali: Ja 3 shembuj nga një softuer;
1-Slower peers are prevented from interfering with faster pieces very much 
2-# peers connected to (# peers total)
3-Peer sources permitted for the establishment of peer connections

Andaj *Peers* përktheht si *Klient-ët*.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

A e keni idene e fjales PEER ne kompjuter? 

Network peers
Trunk peers
Full peer

----------


## Rrjeti

> A e keni idene e fjales PEER ne kompjuter? 
> 
> Network peers
> Trunk peers
> Full peer


PO, ka të bën me lidhjen e kompjutorëve në mes veti përmes torrentëve respektivisht softuerit; shpërndarje dhe shkëmbim të materialeve peer to peer prej klienti në klient, siç e theksoni edhe ju ....Network peers....

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Rrjeti une e  kuptoj ku e ke fjalen ti po klient nuk eshte kuptimi teknik per fjelan Peer. Mund te jete ne kete kuptim ne arkitekturen Peer-To-Peer qe quhet klient-klient jo klient-server po jo ne kuptimn e plote te fjales peer si ne kuptimin e Trunk Peer ose Full Peer

----------


## Rrjeti

> Rrjeti une e  kuptoj ku e ke fjalen ti po klient nuk eshte kuptimi teknik per fjelan Peer. Mund te jete ne kete kuptim ne arkitekturen Peer-To-Peer qe quhet klient-klient jo klient-server po jo ne kuptimn e plote te fjales peer si ne kuptimin e Trunk Peer ose Full Peer


Dakord.Fjala është tek peer to peer klient në klient dhe ashtu duhet të përdoret sipas mendimit personal.Për shprehjet klient-server ende nuk kam hasur prandaj s´mund të shprehem.(Jam duke përkthyer një softuer(me përmbajtje prej 3000 fjalëve/fjalive/shprehjeve duke përdorë metodën e krahasimit anglisht-suedisht-shqip) që ka të bën me klient - klient dhe e pash të arsyeshme ti shtoj ca fjalë në këtë fjalor dhe njëkohësisht ti dëgjoj mendimet, idetë dhe sygjerimet e juaja si dhe të të tjerëve)

----------


## Pogradecari

*

A peer-to-peer network is also known as what type of network?

Workgroup 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=25180

*

----------

